# Reciclar placa de audio de tv Sony Wega KV-21FA310



## electroniko (Mar 4, 2017)

Buenas tardes a todos los foreros soy nuevo y me gusta la electronica pero soy un principiante espero me puedan orientar en este proyecto que quiero realizar.

Tengo una televisión Sony Wega Triniton modelo KV-21FA310 el cual ya no estaba funcional, entonces decidí reciclarle los parlantes o bocinas para futuros proyectos, en total son 3, dos laterales L y R y uno central con un sub woofer , de acuerdo a las especificaciones del fabricante, dan una salida de 5 W cada uno y 15 W el sub-woofer (foto 1 y 2).

Cuando desarme la tv me di cuenta que poseía una placa de audio independiente de la placa principal, y solo estaba conectada mediante conectores de pines, 1 de 7 pines y otro de 5 pines y llevaba otro q era hacia la salida del sub woofer y bocina central, lo se porque en la misma placa muestra a q se refiere cada pin de cada conector. ( foto 3 y 4 ). En total 3 conectores y procedi a retirarla y entonces me di cuenta q posee un TDA8947J y de acuerdo al datasheet un chip dolby surround, un chip trusurround, un filto de audio y otro chip procesador de sonido del subwoofer.

Mi pregunta es ¿se puede utilizar esta placa de sonido como amplificador independiente, adaptándole una fuente de voltaje, una entrada de audio y por supuesto la salida que ya esta implementada en la misma placa ?, cabe mencionar que en el datasheet muestra un pin (pin 3) que alimenta con voltaje de 9 V al trusurround, al dolby surround y al procesador de sonido del sub , pero tambien el pin 6 q se llama audio/vcc muestra un voltaje de 19 V q alimenta al amplificador, tambien estan los pines 1 y 2 q son SCL y SDA respectivamente que investigando creo q son de controlador de volumen y modos de operacion ya que van directamente al procesador de sonido del subwoofer (foto 5) quiza aqui pondria el potenciómetro pero solo es una suposición, esto del lado del conector de 7 pines. En el otro conector de 5 pines se muestra L y R y  tierra o masa y RT y LT y de acuerda al diagrama L y R son salida y RT y LT son entrada respectivamente, ¿ puedo en este conector de 5 pines poner la entrada de audio que se amplificará (pines 1 y 2 con su respectiva masa pin 3) y mi salida para las bocinas L y R (pines 4 y 5 con la respectiva masa pin 3) ? esto pensando que en verdad se pueda utilizar este circuito como amplificador independiente y si no se puede, entonces ¿ puedo solo utilizar el TDA8947J para crear un amplificador desde cero ?

Gracias de antemano cualquier sugerencia seria de gran ayuda ya que soy principiante en este mundo de la electrónica, la idea es reciclar lo mejor posible.


----------



## naxito (Mar 4, 2017)

TDA8947J pdf, TDA8947J Descripción Electrónicos, TDA8947J Datasheet, TDA8947J view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::
					

TDA8947J Datasheet, TDA8947J datasheets, TDA8947J pdf, TDA8947J integrated circuits : PHILIPS - 4-channel audio amplifier (SE: 1 W to 25 W; BTL: 4 W to 50 W) ,alldatasheet, Datasheet, Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors, integrated circuits, diodes, triacs and...



					pdf1.alldatasheet.es
				




Te adjunte el datasheet del tda, y por lo que se ve, no será tan difícil reutilizarlo. Saludos


----------



## felixreal (Mar 5, 2017)

Hola! 

Los pines marcados como SCL y SDA son, respectivamente,  Serial Clock y Serial Data, esto es, un conjunto de instrucciones desde un procesador central para que los distintos integrados hagan su trabajo.

Implementar un control de audio basado en éstos datos no es fácil, creo. 

Saludos.


----------



## electroniko (Mar 5, 2017)

Gracias por sus aportaciones!

Es verdad felixreal esos pines van al procesador de audio que maneja el subwoofer y la bocina central,  pero parecen no intervenir en el proceso de salida de audio L y R del conector de 5 pines, según vi en el datasheet de la placa de sonido, el TDA solo amplifica la señal que irá al subwoofer y bocina central y esa señal viene del procesador de sonido que procesa los datos de los pines SCL y SDA, dejando el proceso de salida de R y L a los chips TruSurround y Dolby sin pasar por el amplificador. Supongo que ese TDA solo esta para dar el efecto 3.1 amplificando los graves y un canal, bueno no he hecho ninguna prueba física, pero ya viendo el datasheet y conociendo los dos voltajes que requiere la placa ( 9 V para los chips Dolby - Trusurround y 19 V para el TDA ) para funcionar, sería cuestión de probar directamente y ver si hay éxito de acuerdo a su comportamiento, de todas maneras si la señal de los pines SCL y SDA me imposibilitan utilizar la placa, solo me quedaría usa el TDA directamente para armar un amplificador.

Gracias por el datasheet del TDA naxito.

Gracias de antemano cualquier otra sugerencia es bienvenida !


----------



## teknosrp (Mar 6, 2017)

Sin haber visto el datasheet del tda, yo miraria de mantener de la placa lo que interesa (lo relacionado con los tda de salida de audio) y a la entrada del tda conectas directamente el audio (puenteando la "logica")


----------



## oscar.a (Jul 16, 2020)

Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo la misma situación o el mismo proyecto que electroniko dessensamble para reciclar el mismo tv y estuve haciendo pruebas para ver si se podia utilizar la placa sin modificarla pero no tuve exito, creo que es por la comunicacion Ic2 entre la placa y el controlador principal pero no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre ese protocolo de comunicacion o si se le pueda hacer un hack para que suncione sin la instruccion que le envia el controlador principal, agradezco de antemano si alguien sabe como hacerlo o si es posible en esas condiciones de operacion


----------



## analogico (Jul 16, 2020)

oscar.a dijo:


> Buenos dias, soy nuevo en el foro, tengo la misma situación o el mismo proyecto que electroniko dessensamble para reciclar el mismo tv y estuve haciendo pruebas para ver si se podia utilizar la placa sin modificarla pero no tuve exito, creo que es por la comunicacion Ic2 entre la placa y el controlador principal pero no tengo mucho conocimiento sobre ese protocolo de comunicacion o si se le pueda hacer un hack para que suncione sin la instruccion que le envia el controlador principal, agradezco de antemano si alguien sabe como hacerlo o si es posible en esas condiciones de operacion



la placa difcil. pero  el TDA no usa IC2 asi que puedes hacerlo funcionar solo


----------

